# Groups - Katteh Freaks



## devdev (23/4/14)

I have been fiddling around with the Groups feature on the forum

Anyone interested can come and join the Cat Picture group. Come post pics of cats

Just checking the functionality of this out at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Yip I'm in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (23/4/14)

Luckily I deleted and did not post my comment.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/4/14)




----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> Luckily I deleted and did not post my comment.....



Yes very! That could have cost you a large sum of hard earned cash Markus!


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

devdev said:


> Just checking the functionality of this out at the moment



Major pain in the ring piece issue... can't just upload pics like normal and have to point to a stinking URL? That's a thread killer for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (23/4/14)

@Rob Fisher, you can upload to photobucket.com. Very easy to use


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/4/14)




----------



## johan (23/4/14)




----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> @Rob Fisher, you can upload to photobucket.com. Very easy to use



I know.... been on old style forums for years but am so over uploading to one site to post on another and since finding ecigssa and the beautiful forum software I battle to hassle with Photobucket and others...


----------

